# 2021 U.S. Women's Open Preview



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The 76th playing of the U.S. Women's Open will be played this week.











Here is my preview of this major tournament:
www.womensgolf.com/2021-us-womens-open-preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The Korda's will be poaired together for the first 2 rounds.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Very strangely, they ate teeing off on holes 1 and 9 today (not 10).


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Never known to go off on 9. Shot gun shots sure, for us common folk but oh well, weird times that we live in


----------

